# Rhode Island Red & Orpingtons from Welp's - PICS



## Keith

Yesterday we got 11 Rhode Island Red and 11 Orpington pullets from *Welp's Hatchery*.

Post office called me after hours and told they arrived, they had shipped on Wednesday. Picked them up and every single one was in great health.


----------



## Apyl

Very cute, congrats on the new additions.


----------



## ThreeJ

Nice chicks, my wife would shoot me if I ever brought mine in the house... that is if she ever found out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith

Well actually the first shot is in my office at work. I'm sure my wife would not enjoy me keeping them in house either.


----------



## 7chicks

I used to sneak mine in every time my spouse was gone. Kept them in a big plastic bin so I could play with them and enjoy them in between in the house busy work. Got stuck with one sound asleep on my chest when she was a month old. So, I had to watch tv for an hour without moving. Couldn't wake a baby you know.


----------



## Roslyn

OOooooo, so cute!! My second batch of peeps was raised on my enclosed front porch. I had a heck of a time getting them to go to the big girl coop. It didn't help that the first batch of peeps were the "big girls" and were chasing the little-uns out. They kept returning to the front porch and then trying to sneak in the house. I didn't realize I had left the door open when I was in the kitchen and turned around to find Jo-Jo the Rhode Island Red watching me with great fascination.

Gotta love baby pictures!!


----------



## bevie55

I hatched my orps in an incubator. They are imprinted on me and would follow me anywhere including inside the house if I let them. If that ever happens I will have to live in the coop with them.


----------



## rob

fantastic pics. would love to get myself some chicks but cant risk having any males.


----------



## bevie55

I hatched a dozen and of the 10 that survived, only three were roosters. I gave two of them away to good homes. People in the country often let the roosters free range because they just about eliminate bug and tick problems. Sometimes they fall prey to coyotes etc. but that is the way of things.


----------



## Diane

soooo cute! I have a couple of Buff babies, love them, they are very friendly.. Ok I admit it, I had mine in the house until they were 4 weeks old, hubby didn't mind


----------



## cindy

awe.... how beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Guest

rob said:


> fantastic pics. would love to get myself some chicks but cant risk having any males.


If you are concerned about gender you should consider a breed like Red-Star or Black-Star. These breeds have males and females that are completely different colours, so there is 100% sexing accuracy. Besides that, they are very friendly, hardy and lay big brown eggs everyday. Definitely a top-breed.


----------



## cogburn

Great pics congrats !! Don't spoil them ! Hahaha

Yep stars and links are awesome birds..


----------



## piglett

Diane said:


> soooo cute! I have a couple of Buff babies, love them, they are very friendly.. Ok I admit it, I had mine in the house until they were 4 weeks old, hubby didn't mind


 i had 20 orps in the bathroom before 
all i can say is FEATHER DUST got a bit thick


----------



## Keith

Could be mere coincidence but the predators have so far gotten the Buffs over Reds pretty significantly. Each new place you move, you learn a new set of predators, here in addition to raccoons and skunks we have hawks.


----------



## piglett

Keith said:


> Could be mere coincidence but the predators have so far gotten the Buffs over Reds pretty significantly. Each new place you move, you learn a new set of predators, here in addition to raccoons and skunks we have hawks.


 if the orpingtons are bigger (mine are) they don't realy have any bigger wings so a heavy bird will have a tough time flying very high.
i know my silkies will fly over a 6' fence no problem the others in the flock just can't get up that high


----------



## Keith

We have had LOTS of ups and downs dealing with predators but about two weeks ago they all started laying eggs in unison and they are delicious!


----------



## piglett

Keith said:


> We have had LOTS of ups and downs dealing with predators but about two weeks ago they all started laying eggs in unison and they are delicious!


maybe some will start to go broody on you. do you have a rooster?


----------

